# hello ~



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello,

I've just joined and I'm not sure where to start....Like all of you, I'm sure, it's been a bit of a saga..

Ok, in brief..I'm 33. I live in London. My DH and I  have been ttc (some months more intensively than others, if you get my drift..) for nearly 5 years now. We've had all sorts of lovely tests but it is unexplained. We have just started an IVF cycle: I'm doing the first set of injections at the moment. I was feeling quite strong about the whole thing until a week or so ago when my little sister announced she was pregnant. We lost our father a few months ago and it is our mother's first grandchild. Lovely happy news...but oh I am so jealous... I really find it quite hard when my sister talks about normal pregnancy thoughts/worries to me. She hasn't told any of her friends yet as it is early days so she talks to me quite a lot. Anyway, I thought I might find some folks who understand here.

all the best to everyone and thanks for reading my tale to date!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there and welcome to FF, this is a great site and I'm sure you will get lots of support from the wonderful people on here - I know I have.

Sorry to hear about the loss of your father 

I have left a link for the IVF board for you, hope this helps.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Wishing you loads of luck for your treatment  

Jane xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

hi Huni and welcome to ff  

I am sure you will find this to be a wealth of support and information from everyone on the boards.

I am so sorry you have been having trouble ttc, and am really sorry to hear the position you are in with your little sister.  It is really hard to stay positive and chirpy for others when they have the thing you most want in the world.  I can totally understand that.  

I hope that you tx journey becomes a positive experience and that you are able to draw strength from others you find here.  

Love

bib xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*A great big Hi there and hello tholeon *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment. I'm so sorry that you have unexplained infertility *

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*ENGLAND LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

*UNEXPLAINED BOARD
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

*JUNE/JULY CYCLE BUDDIES (people at the same stage as you)
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=25.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through. Also look out for any themed chats that you may be interested in on a daily basis. You will see themed chats on the index page*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## NicolaJones (Jun 20, 2007)

Totally understand where you're coming from, sometimes i see pregnant women everywhere and want to scream...one thing i learnt only last week is to go ahead and....SCREAM!!!!!!!  
Hang in there xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya and welcome

you've come to the right place, i don't know how i'd have coped without FF, you'll 'meet' some of the most wonderful, supportive friends ever on here.

love Em X


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

WELCOME! You will find great support on here, good luck on your journey through treatment.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*Welcome to Fertility Friends 








​FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times...


Vicki has left you some fab links, so have a look and get to know some of the wonderful ladies on here

Bekie*


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

welcome to ff.... you've come to a great place for advise and support
good luck

Ally x x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Tholeon, and welcome.

You've come to the right place for friendship and support hun, and how you're feeling is very natural. I'm sorry to read you lost your dad not so long ago...difficult times for you at the moment I'm sure. .

The best of luck  with your IVF cycle, and look forwards to chatting to you!

Katie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Tholeon* and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Tholeon, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Mrs Redcap has given you some great links there so please do make some time to check some of them out.

Dealing with pregnant friends and relatives is particularly tough, and I imagine even more so when it is your sister and she is confiding closely in you.  I am sure you will find plenty of support on here from people who understand exactly what you are going through.

Good luck with your tx. 

C~x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and welcome!  Your post struck a cord, as a similar thing happened to me.  On my second go at ICSI, I got a bfp, so my sis started ttc as we thought it would be great to be pg together!  I lost my LO the same week that she found out she was pg.  It was heart breaking, but as you can see from my profile, it all worked out and we both ended up with babies after all!

Miracles do happen, and this site can really help you get there.

Good luck with everything that you try, and I hope to see a success story very soon!

Lots of love and hugs

Sallywags


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello n welcome to FF
U will find the site addictive  
But above all u will find so much help n support on here that you will wonder just how u managed b4.
take care
enjoy 
lol
Lou


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hi Tholean 
welcome to FF.
Wishing you heaps of  good luck with your journey
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Yelin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Tholean!

Welcome to FF great to have you here!
I can so relate to what you are saying. My sister got married about 8 months ago and is 24. I only recently told her that we've been trying for a long time. She then said that they would be trying soon too. And now I just hope they wait a little longer as I'm the oldest of 4 girls and have wanted this for so long. I bet she'll be one of those who get pregnant first time trying and I would just find that quite hard. Reading what I wrote I think I sound really mean, I don't mean to be. I love my sister loads and want her to have lots of beautiful little babies. I guess it just gets quite frustrating seeing so many babies and pregnant women everywhere.

You should come and join the Summer Sizzlers: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99708.0
all ladies going through IVF in June / July.


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody

Am very grateful for all the kind responses.

Am feeling a bit less bitter & twisted than I was. I saw a good friend's new baby yesterday and she was lovely, & I didn't feel too jealous at all. It always seems to be pregnancy which gets to me - I love seeing the babies. I am sure I will think it is great when my niece or nephew comes along.

Thanks again everyone


----------

